# pier fishin



## axergman (Dec 9, 2012)

Any one been checking the pier fishing action ? I've been a couple times and havent seen one fish caught yet!


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

was at luna pier for a walk on wednesday evening and there were 6 guys fishing and i talked to see if any had caught any fish and no one seemed to be having any luck. it was around 9pm and a southwest wind if my memory serves me correctly.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Did have luck at luna pier around thanksgiving time...both on jointed and regular bombers. color was white with red head and anything crome. times we got fish was between 7pm and 9pm. wind was slight out of east


----------



## axergman (Dec 9, 2012)

thanks for the feedback,I've been up to lakeside and huron pier !


----------



## Buckhunter1206 (Sep 15, 2012)

We have seen action at Huron as well as Lorain. Always seem to be late to the party. Gonna keep heading out as long as we can. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## axergman (Dec 9, 2012)

I might try it this weekend too good luck! can't catch em on the couch lol!


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

Went Saturday and last night for a couple hours a piece. Saw 8 fish Saturday on the pier, none for me. 11p-1a. Last night saw none, same number of guys out, around 6. 7p-9p. Water went down at least a foot.


----------



## Buckhunter1206 (Sep 15, 2012)

Which pier were you at?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ChinnAgain (May 28, 2012)

Went to Huron last night and all I hooked were shad. About 30 people out there and I only saw 1 walleye caught. The guys said that Tuesday night some fish were caught. The fish seem to be very few and far between. Definitely not the hayday we all want.


----------



## Buckhunter1206 (Sep 15, 2012)

Going to hit Lorain tonight from the rocks. Hopefully something good will come out of it 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

yrs back we,d fish huron after 12am. seemed better. if your snaging shad the eyes arn,t far away.


----------



## ChinnAgain (May 28, 2012)

The shad were so thick it felt like you were dragging your husky across a gravel bed. I even tried the edges of the bait cluster hoping to find the ambushing walleye but no luck. With the bait available right now I can't wait to see the size in the spring.


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

ChinnAgain said:


> The shad were so thick it felt like you were dragging your husky across a gravel bed. I even tried the edges of the bait cluster hoping to find the ambushing walleye but no luck. With the bait available right now I can't wait to see the size in the spring.


Try ratlle traps.Let it sink below the shad before you start retrieving


----------



## 2fast4u (Feb 7, 2012)

Thinking about heading North this weekend towards Port Clinton area, any pier action. I've seen pictures with open water from the shore. You can pm me.


----------

